# CS Troop Supporters Sandbox Raffle



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177305

More than *20 prizes*

Go To Raffle

:u Please consider placing a link in your sig tag to support this raffle. :u​
.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

CS Troop Supporters said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177305
> 
> More than *20 prizes*
> 
> ...


I'm going to bump this back up everyday until the end of September.

For a measly $5 ticket, well it's just to damn good to pass up.

If I've ever done anything for you I'm calling in the chits....jump on this!! This is a great opportunity to help out the troops project.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Think I purchased mine? Don't see a list.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Think I purchased mine? Don't see a list.


Click on the "View Raffle Ticket Numbers" button underneath the "Purchase Ticket(s)" button.


----------



## Sisyphys (Apr 13, 2008)

Maybe I missed it, but how exactly does one pay the tab for the tickets?

Sorry if I'm being a moron...it happens a lot...just ask my wife.

:hn


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Sisyphys said:


> Maybe I missed it, but how exactly does one pay the tab for the tickets?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a moron...it happens a lot...just ask my wife.
> 
> :hn


In the Rules section

9. Ticket purchases must be paid by M.O. only. Payment information will be provided at the end of the raffle.


----------



## Sisyphys (Apr 13, 2008)

macms said:


> In the Rules section
> 
> 9. Ticket purchases must be paid by M.O. only. Payment information will be provided at the end of the raffle.


Like I should really be expected to read the rules section!!! Geez!!



See, my wife is right as usual.

Thanks!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sisyphys said:


> Like I should really be expected to read the rules section!!! Geez!!


Did you at least look at all the great prizes! :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Got my tickets. :tu


----------



## Sisyphys (Apr 13, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Did you at least look at all the great prizes! :ss


Prizes?


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

This is a great idea.

I'm liking this club more and more.

Ian:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sisyphys said:


> Prizes?


:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

macms said:


> Click on the "View Raffle Ticket Numbers" button underneath the "Purchase Ticket(s)" button.


you know us OLD GUYS and our eyes!!:r:r


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

macms said:


> In the Rules section
> 
> 9. Ticket purchases must be paid by M.O. only. Payment information will be provided at the end of the raffle.


Rules?

:chk


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

CS Troop Supporters said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177305
> 
> More than *20 prizes*
> 
> ...


Afternoon bump...spend $5 (or more) and you might be able to join the elite by winning an Aristocrat. You know you want one, I see the posts all of the time as people salivate over them. And many other great prizes are up on the raffel block just waiting to be had for a $5 ticket. What's five bucks, heck just 25% of the price of a fine Padron.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Rules?
> 
> :chk


There are no rules for you JC.... :r:bn


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Afternoon bump.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like the tickets are selling decently, but we still need more to get this going.

Lets see if we can double the minimum.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Morning Bump! :u:u:u


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Got mine....may get more!!:tu:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

CS Troop Supporters said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177305
> 
> More than *20 prizes*
> 
> ...


Got my tickets! This is a great service you guys provide on our behalf. God bless you, and God bless our troops. :u :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Let me gey home this weekend and ill take care of my end x2. Great great great. Stuff like this puts a BigSmile on Old Detroit's Face  Heart Warming.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Let me gey home this weekend and ill take care of my end x2. Great great great. Stuff like this puts a BigSmile on Old Detroit's Face  Heart Warming.


Safe Travels Booker. Tickets will be waiting for you. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm on board.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

And we are 1/3rd of the way there already... Lets shoot for double the goal of 750... I think we can do it... :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Bump. Calling all Fuente whores, the rare cigars by Carlito i put up for this were given to me by Carlito. You can't buy these, the lancero is only given out by Carlito and the ffox eXtasy "666" was only in the 2002 ffox fx humidor. That has to be worth a few extra raffle tickets. :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

rrplasencia said:


> Bump. Calling all Fuente whores, the rare cigars by Carlito i put up for this were given to me by Carlito. You can't buy these, the lancero is only given out by Carlito and the ffox eXtasy "666" was only in the 2002 ffox fx humidor. That has to be worth a few extra raffle tickets. :tu


:tu:tu :chk :tu:tu

Best fundraiser to date....and so easy to enter!!

Just click the link below...I dare ya too.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this. I completely missed it. Great prizes there!!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

rrplasencia said:


> Bump. Calling all Fuente whores, the rare cigars by Carlito i put up for this were given to me by Carlito. You can't buy these, the lancero is only given out by Carlito and the ffox eXtasy "666" was only in the 2002 ffox fx humidor. That has to be worth a few extra raffle tickets. :tu


Yes indeed they are rare... and I would love nothing more than to add them to my collection... :r


----------



## Kiokicigars (Nov 10, 2007)

I am in, but how do I sign up and pay?

Thanks and great idea... love supporting the troops.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kiokicigars said:


> I am in, but how do I sign up and pay?
> 
> Thanks and great idea... love supporting the troops.


Click on the link in my (or several others') signature, and go to "buy a ticket"...Thanks for helping!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Click on the link in my (or several others') signature, and go to "buy a ticket"...Thanks for helping!


The man has spoken......:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Anyone have a count on where we stand in the raffle? I am guessing we are halfway there or more.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Anyone have a count on where we stand in the raffle? I am guessing we are halfway there or more.


270 right now... if you click on the raffle and click on "view raffle ticket numbers" it shows you who has bought them and what number is next. :tu


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

buy more tickets bump


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I like raffles


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

gnukfu said:


> I like raffles


I like waffles. But I like this raffle even more.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

:tpd:


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Quit bumping this thread!!! Members will notice it and then want to participate!!! Why who would want to take a chance on great prizes while donating to a great cause at the same time?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Mmmm I like the Fuente Don Carlos line....smoking a torp right now.....bumpage


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

last i checked there were only about 300 tickets sold. keep bumping


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

rrplasencia said:


> last i checked there were only about 300 tickets sold. keep bumping


This thing has a month to go....plently of time for the big guns to chime in. :gn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

315 looking good... :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in! :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Afternoon bump. :tu


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Purchased a few more. :tu


----------



## wattsd (Jun 28, 2008)

save me some!! I haven't got my paycheck yet!!! (Pretty sad that I have to wait to get paid in order to spend $10 on tickets. The depths of my poverty is quite outstanding but its for a good cause!!)


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

wattsd said:


> save me some!! I haven't got my paycheck yet!!! (Pretty sad that I have to wait to get paid in order to spend $10 on tickets. The depths of my poverty is quite outstanding but its for a good cause!!)


Payment will not be due until the end of the auction, assuming the minimum of 750 raffle tickets is reached.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Early AM bump...were going camping. Hope to see the current count of 347 tickets flying upwards on our return. :tu


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Bagel for breakfast this morning and a reminder about the raffle


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

We're just shy of 400 now and the month is still young. I bet we can go +1k :tu


----------



## kwoody (Jul 11, 2008)

In for a few. Will probably inevitably purchase more.
Thanks!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Payment will not be due until the end of the auction, assuming the minimum of 750 raffle tickets is reached.


Oh we will lol... I made it into the top 20... and if it doesn't hit 750 I will get a chance to buy more tix... :r

I think we can top 1200 easy!:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Come on brothers and sisters!! If you are reading this message and have not purchased one yet do it now. It is for a good cause, your freedom!!:tu


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

414 sold


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rrplasencia said:


> 414 sold


Nice!!! Getting there....only 336 to go!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm in. :ss

C'mon you mugs...pony up!!!

:mn


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> This thing has a month to go....plently of time for the big guns to chime in. :gn





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to papajohn67 again.


:tpd:


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Bumpage!


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Bump, bumpalaya, bumpleruski!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

rrplasencia said:


> Bump, bumpalaya, bumpleruski!


Thxs for the bump:tu Of course im in for as much as I can be:cb


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thxs for the bump:tu Of course im in for as much as I can be:cb


BOOKER BUMP!!! What's up? Its been a long time....


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> BOOKER BUMP!!! What's up? Its been a long time....


Man i've been on the road traveling:hn Ive been ok just a lil over worked. Im on vacation until next tuesday. A bad migrain put me down today so im chilling for now. How's things going with you.:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Just loving every minute of fatherhood!!

*<---------------------------*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man i've been on the road traveling:hn Ive been ok just a lil over worked. Im on vacation until next tuesday. A bad migrain put me down today so im chilling for now. How's things going with you.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Just loving every minute of fatherhood!!
> 
> *<---------------------------*


Yeah I can tell, your a proud father. God bless u and the fam bro.:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Morning Bump


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Come on I worked my arce off to get that stuff.. BUMP :gn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Come on I worked my arce off to get that stuff.. BUMP :gn


Yeah we don't want John kicking ass and taking names :hn


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

What we really need now is one of CS's fine vendors to kick in a couple more prizes. Hey how about:

*BOOYAH CIGARS?*

:BS :chk :BS


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Four for me please.

:tu

Good luck everybody!
:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> What we really need now is one of CS's fine vendors to kick in a couple more prizes. Hey how about:
> 
> *BOOYAH CIGARS?*
> 
> :BS :chk :BS


:r:r:r


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

papajohn67 said:


> What we really need now is one of CS's fine vendors to kick in a couple more prizes. Hey how about:
> 
> *BOOYAH CIGARS?*
> 
> :BS :chk :BS


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Monday bump

.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Once I get more cash flow I may purchase more ( I think I have 10 tickets so far). Get in on this guys/gals. This is a great raffle for a great cause.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I'm bumping this sucker up again....1300 + views while the Booyah cigar saga has had nearly 20,000. 

Were still floating under the 500 ticket mark.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Lets see:*



If you WANT (I would rather be quartered and drawn) to go into NYC it cost you $8.00 to cross the George Washington Bridge.
A coffee and a beagle runs about $5 bucks.
Tip on a $25 lunch for two is about $5 bucks
One Saphire and tonic will run you more than $5 bucks
A pizza is at least $12
Movie rental is around $5 bucks
Hair cut is $20
Hot dog at a ball game is over $5 bucks
One mid range NC in NJ will run you over $5 bucks
Can't get popcorn at a movie for under $5 bucks
I would venture to say that every person who reads this pisses away AT LEAST $20 bucks a week on :BS they don't need (and don't even realize they spent the money)
Etc..
Etc..

Don't tell me about money being tight, I live in the same world as you.

Hard to believe a person can't "spare" five bucks for such a cause a few times a year.

Something to think about tonight as we smoke our cigars from the comfort of our own homes.

May God Bless our troops and those that support them.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> I'm bumping this sucker up again....1300 + views while the Booyah cigar saga has had nearly 20,000.
> 
> Were still floating under the 500 ticket mark.


I Like Supporting the Troops more than Booyah or kumarusc. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> I Like Supporting the Troops more than Booyah or kumarusc. :tu


Ditto.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

morning bump


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Early afternoon bump....

C'mon, Gorillas, great prizes and a great cause! :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

265 more tickets and that dog'll hunt.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I Like Supporting the Troops more than Booyah or kumarusc. :tu


:tpd::tu:u


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

el bumpo


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

CS Troop Supporters said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177305
> 
> More than *20 prizes*
> 
> ...


Bumping the Raffle! :u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bumping the Raffle! :u


:tu


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

the almost 4am bump. why am i still up watching this crap movie?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

TGIF Bump....let's git 'er done!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Saturday afternoon bump. Still shy 224 tickets.

*BUMP!!*


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

papajohn67 said:


> Still shy 224 tickets.
> quote]
> 
> You are short tickets because you don't have a Tiki Hut T-shirt, signed by all the Tiki Hut denizens, with a certificate of appreciation and a coin from Task Force Phoenix in your prize package.
> ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

TikiHut27 said:


> papajohn67 said:
> 
> 
> > Still shy 224 tickets.
> ...


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh, yeah, the Tiki Hut prize package you don't have also would have been sent in a hand-carved, Afghan-Made wooden box with the Club Stogie/TF Phoenix logos, perfect for conversion to a humidor or ready for immediate use as a cigar accessory box.


Yeah, it's a darn shame this isn't part of the prize package. But what can you do, you know?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

TikiHut27 said:


> Oh, yeah, the Tiki Hut prize package you don't have also would have been sent in a hand-carved, Afghan-Made wooden box with the Club Stogie/TF Phoenix logos, perfect for conversion to a humidor or ready for immediate use as a cigar accessory box.
> 
> Yeah, it's a darn shame this isn't part of the prize package. But what can you do, you know?


Ain't my place, I know what I would do if it was. :u


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Good Morning!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Ain't my place, I know what I would do if it was. :u


+1 :u:u:u:u:u:u


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Ain't my place, I know what I would do if it was. :u


What would you do, if it was your place? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> What would you do, if it was your place? I'm open to suggestions.


The Commanding General's wish is not a direct order, but god help your ass if you don't do it.

That is all. :ss

(PM sent)


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

macms said:


> The Commanding General's wish is not a direct order, but god help your ass if you don't do it.


 ROGER THAT, SIR!

Recap (plus some):

Additional prize offer:

-Tiki Hut T-shirt signed by the Tiki Hut crew
-Certificate of appreciation from Task Force Phoenix
-Task Force Phoenix coin
-My personal coin (see avatar)
-US Flag flown in Camp Phoenix, with certificate
-Wooden accessory box with Club Stogie logo carved on the top

Give me a day or two to put this together and I'll send in some pics to macms. Box will have to be ordered and will take a while.

CPT M


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> ROGER THAT, SIR!
> 
> Recap (plus some):
> 
> ...


what an awesome addition! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> what an awesome addition! :tu


Very cool! Thank you for the addition!


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

I just ordered two. Thats all i can really afford...

C'mon guys, lets get to 750!!!


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm in for two, probably pick up a couple more later though.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> ROGER THAT, SIR!
> 
> Recap (plus some):
> 
> ...


Thank you CPT! Very kind and generous of you guys. BTW, you have incoming!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> ROGER THAT, SIR!
> 
> Recap (plus some):
> 
> ...


About Time! Next time we expect PHZ support in advance. Looks like some good prizes. Also if you guys need anything from BAF just let me know. :ss


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> ROGER THAT, SIR!
> 
> Recap (plus some):
> 
> ...


About Time! Next time we expect PHX support in advance. Looks like some good prizes. Also if you guys need anything from BAF just let me know. :ss


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> About Time! Next time we expect PHX support in advance.


No one told me about it. *snif* (wipes tear from eye)


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Only 157 to go!!!


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's a question...Can we buy tickets for someone else? You know as a gift.

It would be cool I we could put someone elses name on a ticket or two, but we pay for it. Kind of like a bomb.

Just a thought.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

kayaker said:


> Here's a question...Can we buy tickets for someone else? You know as a gift.
> 
> It would be cool I we could put someone elses name on a ticket or two, but we pay for it. Kind of like a bomb.
> 
> Just a thought.


If anyone wants to do this simply purchase the ticket in the normal manner and then PM me with the ticket number and recipient for this/these tickets.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

kayaker said:


> Here's a question...Can we buy tickets for someone else? You know as a gift.
> 
> It would be cool I we could put someone elses name on a ticket or two, but we pay for it. Kind of like a bomb.
> 
> Just a thought.


Great idea!



macms said:


> If anyone wants to do this simply purchase the ticket in the normal manner and then PM me with the ticket number and recipient for this/these tickets.


Way to make it happen Fred! :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

macms said:


> If anyone wants to do this simply purchase the ticket in the normal manner and then PM me with the ticket number and recipient for this/these tickets.


Bombing with raffle tickets.....that new wrinkle should just about seal the deal!!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Bombing with raffle tickets.....that new wrinkle should just about seal the deal!!


Ok folks I got the "Bomb A Fellow BOTL" with a troops raffle ticket started. I took the point, someone take up my slack. :tu

*Current Count 603*


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

123 to go for the minimum. But we want to beat the min don't we Gorillas?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Evening Bump. :u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Late night bump.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Long distance Bump from Kuwait!


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Long distance Bump from Kuwait!


 enjoy your r&r and bump


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Another Bump... Just becuase I was reading it.
And while I am typing I wanted to agian thank everyone here that supports our troops!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I have faith that this group of people can get this done.

Never a doubt in my mind.


If you have bought tickets, thank you.

If you have been waiting for a good day to buy, today is that day.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*750 Tickets Sold*

*Thank you men

On to 1000! :chk :chk*​
*Remember you can "bomb" a friend with a raffle ticket. Just purchase a ticket and then PM me with the name of the recipient. After the raffle closes and before the drawing there names will be revealed.*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> *750 Tickets Sold*


That's great news!!! 
Thank-you to everyone who has bought and will buy tickets!:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I have faith that this group of people can get this done.
> 
> * Never a doubt in my mind.*
> 
> ...


*
Thanks guys for making the magic number!*


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

:u:u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks to all who have supported this cause. :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Awesome! Thanks to all who have supported this cause. :u


That's right but let's keep it going....no need to stop buying those tickets. :ss


----------



## TheRealJason (Sep 8, 2008)

In for 4!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

papajohn67 said:


> That's right but let's keep it going....no need to stop buying those tickets. :ss


Never meant to imply otherwise. 

Let's bust 1000! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I just grabbed some more.How many more need to be sold to hit the mark?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Never meant to imply otherwise.
> 
> Let's bust 1000! :tu


Dead on!! That's the number I was hoping to see when this started. Going to keep banging the drum right up to the last day of the raffle. :tu

Keep buying those tickets, win that Aristocrat and make me eat dog food for a month.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I just grabbed some more.How many more need to be sold to hit the mark?


We hit the mark for the Raffle to go forward....now we need to make it a spectacular success!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Time to bump this back up.

Yeah I know we topped the 750 mark but their is still time to step in if you have not done so already and pick up a few tickets, if not for yourself then consider bombing a fellow BOTL with a few. :tu

*Current Count Stands At 772*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

papajohn67 said:


> Time to bump this back up.
> 
> Yeah I know we topped the 750 mark but their is still time to step in if you have not done so already and pick up a few tickets, if not for yourself then consider bombing a fellow BOTL with a few. :tu
> 
> *Current Count Stands At 772*


Absolutely....get your tickets for a great raffle, to support a great cause! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Only 228 to hit a GRAND!*​


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> *Only 228 to hit a GRAND!*​


*
Well... my math skills ain't the best, but if we can get 1000 tickets sold, can you imagine the cigars our troop supporters will be able to buy for $5K?!

You will have to buy your own C-130 just to transport!* :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Just bought 4.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

keep em coming. I am anxiously awaiting the list of purchases to make the purchase. Well, I have to see how many tickets I have tagged. I am not sure when I hit the purchase button several times.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

*Current Count*

*778*


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> *Current Count*
> 
> *778*


Bumping this sucker up again. Were still stuck on:

*778*


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Would buy more but I am up to my 20 ticket max limit. :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Forgive me for not going through the entire thread... what are the payment options if I buy?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Money order.

Detail information will be posted when the buying window closes.



Hope this helps.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

WAY TO GO, glad we got the support to hit over 750! Makes me greatful for the work it took to get all the stuff.. thank you all!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

778

Not ONE sold all day!​


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Gotta keep this going... I'm in for two more. Gonna make these ticket bombs... c'mon - its fun to do and will be an encouragement to our troops! 

God bless our men and women serving throughout the world. :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> WAY TO GO, glad we got the support to hit over 750! Makes me greatful for the work it took to get all the stuff.. thank you all!


You nailed it with the word *"WORK".*

Fred has put a ton of work, energy and dedication into putting this raffle together. Unless one has been involved directly in getting cigars rounded up and sent off to the troops they have no idea what's involved. Our current group of 3, Fred, David & Tony have done a fantastic job. These people have been innovative and creative in taking the troops project to new levels.

This stuff burns you out and I speak from experience. The time involved + the financial commitment takes a toll so that is why this fundraiser is so important.

The 750 ticket threshold was intended as just that, a *Minimum* to allow the raffle to be validated.

I'd like to see us top the 1,000 ticket mark. For those that have not stepped up to the plate it just takes a commitment to purchase one $5 ticket. Add the cost of the fee for a money order and a 1st class stamp and you show both the troops and those directly involved in this project what it means to be a Club Stogie member & troops supporter.

As freely as cigars flow back and forth between members shows the true generosity of CS BOTL. Lets also show that generosity towards the troops and reward Fred, David & Tony by Topping the:

*1,000 Ticket Mark!!*


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I bought 4. I am not sure.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Rolando said:


> I think I bought 4. I am not sure.


Go to the site and view the tickets. Select the filter and enter your name. Your ticket count and numbers will be displayed.

I'm maxed or I'd buy more.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Rolando said:


> Forgive me for not going through the entire thread... what are the payment options if I buy?


Stolen from http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1845990&postcount=6 post by macms:
In the Rules section
9. Ticket purchases must be paid by M.O. only. Payment information will be provided at the end of the raffle.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah MOs are a pain in the rear but I figured it was for a good cause so I will deal with it.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Apparently those buttons don't work on my browser but I put in for 3 more.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Rolando said:


> Yeah MOs are a pain in the rear but I figured it was for a good cause so I will deal with it.


I agree that the MO thing can be a pain...but such a little pain when you think of what troops experience humping 80 pounds of gear up a mountain in Afghanistan.

Not picking on you but CS's troops project helps ease that pain by showing some of us really care. Way to much lip service these days from Americans who say they support the troops. We can never do do much!!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I agree that the MO thing can be a pain...but such a little pain when you think of what troops experience humping 80 pounds of gear up a mountain in Afghanistan.
> 
> Not picking on you but CS's troops project helps ease that pain by showing some of us really care. Way to much lip service these days from Americans who say they support the troops. We can never do do much!![/QUOTE
> 
> *TAKE THE PAIN!!*


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *
> Well... my math skills ain't the best, but if we can get 1000 tickets sold, can you imagine the cigars our troop supporters will be able to buy for $5K?!
> 
> You will have to buy your own C-130 just to transport!* :tu


There will be plenty of cigars -just wanted to mention too that with the holidays coming up, part of the money will be used to buy comfort items for the troops and cover postage for as many extra packages and we can send. Thanks to everyone supporting this effort with their ticket purchases. :tu :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> There will be plenty of cigars -just wanted to mention too that with the holidays coming up, part of the money will be used to buy comfort items for the troops and cover postage for as many extra packages and we can send. Thanks to everyone supporting this effort with their ticket purchases. :tu :u


Hey David...I use to jump out of those. No s**t but I seem to remember going out chewing on the stub of a cigar.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> There will be plenty of cigars -just wanted to mention too that with the *holidays coming up, part of the money will be used to buy comfort items for the troops and cover postage for as many extra packages and we can send.* Thanks to everyone supporting this effort with their ticket purchases. :tu :u


And I promise you that you will not believe what we have in store.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

papajohn67 said:


> I agree that the MO thing can be a pain...but such a little pain when you think of what troops experience humping 80 pounds of gear up a mountain in Afghanistan.


Yeah that might be why I said I would deal with it.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I bought two! That should leave enough prizes for everyone else to win!:ss


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

Just bought 2 tickets.:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Bump.

*Current Count 794*


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

make that plus 2!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

The men and women of the
*Tiki Hut*
have donated outstanding new prizes to our raffle.​

Two coins
Flag flown in Afghanistan (with certificate)
A framed certificate of appreciation.
T-shirt signed by the guys and gals.
Also, the best thing is the custom hand made box it all comes in.

The T-shirt

Front

Back

*Thank you Tiki Hut supporters!
:u*​*

1000 tickets will provide cigars, comfort items and fund our holiday program. We can make this happen!

Only 204 to go!!

This will be the 4th prize awarded in the raffle.*


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

SWEET!

Ok - that one hooked me into five more tickets.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, I am in for at least one more. 

Only 198 to go! :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Ok, I am in for at least one more.
> 
> Only 198 to go! :tu


Up to 809... only 191 to reach 1000! :u


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

I think I just ordered some tickets, how can we confirm our order?

Nevermind I found it


macms said:


> Click on the "View Raffle Ticket Numbers" button underneath the "Purchase Ticket(s)" button.


Here


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Prozac_Puros said:


> I think I just ordered some tickets, how can we confirm our order?


Go here

http://www.cfrhn.com/CS/CRS_Platoon/Raffle/view_raffle_totals.php


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Just bought a fiver but it looks like someone bought 10 after me! over 820 now!


Molar


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Pipesandcigars.com
Habana Premium Cigar Shop*

is honored to donate the following prizes
to the Sandbox Raffle​
*Prize #1:* One Black 3 finger McKinley Travel case with a Craftsman's Bench double blade guillotine cutter and single flame torch lighter. Also included will be a Zino Platinum Scepter Low Rider, Ashton Magnum and AVO 787 robusto.

*Prize #2:* One ceramic Torano 4 finger square ashtray. Also being included will be a Torano Exodus 1959 Gold box pressed torpedo and a Torano Exodus 1959 Silver torpedo.

*These will be the 21st and 22nd prizes awarded*

*Thank you Mike (Mikepd) for supporting our troops.* :tu :u​


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

THE NEW NUMBER IS 847!!

WE CAN DO THIS!!!

Fred, you have mail. 
​


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Can I get a PM so I can take care of payment right away?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Rolando said:


> Can I get a PM so I can take care of payment right away?


Payment details will be provided after the raffle closes and not before. Thanks.


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

Evening Bump!

Come on guys we have just over 100 tickets left to make sure the men and women of our nation, giving us a daily freedom, have a GREAT Christmas and holiday season! We can do this before its over!

-Mike


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

macms said:


> The men and women of the
> *Tiki Hut*
> have donated outstanding new prizes to our raffle.​
> 
> ...





macms said:


> *Pipesandcigars.com
> Habana Premium Cigar Shop*
> 
> is honored to donate the following prizes
> ...




moving prizes over! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

TGIF Bump....as in thank God we have brave souls like our Troops protecting our freedoms....let's show our support!


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Wow, I didn't see the flag and shirt, the prizes are getting better and better!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> TGIF Bump....as in thank God we have brave souls like our Troops protecting our freedoms....let's show our support!


100% correct!! Help support these men and women! ... get in on this before it passes you by. Some great prizes in there!:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

If we do not hit 1,000 tickets sold by Tuesday I'm going to ask my good friend and next President of the United States of America, John McCain to:

*Reinstitute The Draft*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

papajohn67 said:


> If we do not hit 1,000 tickets sold by Tuesday I'm going to ask my good friend and next President of the United States of America, John McCain to:
> 
> *Reinstitute The Draft*


Deferments for middle aged donors?


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome addition Tiki Hut!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

just picked up 10


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Saturday afternoon bump!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Early Sunday bump.....Git 'er done!


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Let's go folks!!! Only 105 tickets left to get us to a clean 1000.

You have less than 3 days left to get yours.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Less than a *100* to go to reach:

*1,000 SOLD!!*

Click it and buy a ticket. :u


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

how can you tell how many you purchased?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> how can you tell how many you purchased?


Brent - go to the raffle page and select view tickets. Then select "filter" and enter your screen name. It will then display your count and also your ticket numbers.


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

Is the site down?


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Kneo said:


> Is the site down?


Yeah, I've been having trouble getting the page to open as well.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

DNS server crashed. We're back up!


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

Four more for me...:tu :tu :tu :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Tiki Hut*​

Two coins
Flag flown in Afghanistan (with certificate)
A framed certificate of appreciation.
T-shirt signed by the guys and gals.
Also, the best thing is the custom hand made box it all comes in.

The T-shirt

Front

Back

*This will be the 4th prize awarded in the raffle.*

*Pipesandcigars.com
Habana Premium Cigar Shop*
​*Prize #1:* One Black 3 finger McKinley Travel case with a Craftsman's Bench double blade guillotine cutter and single flame torch lighter. Also included will be a Zino Platinum Scepter Low Rider, Ashton Magnum and AVO 787 robusto.

​*Prize #2:* One ceramic Torano 4 finger square ashtray. Also being included will be a Torano Exodus 1959 Gold box pressed torpedo and a Torano Exodus 1959 Silver torpedo.

*These will be the 23rd and 24th prizes awarded*

*NEW PRIZE*

*Donated by Mr.Muduro*

*This will be the 25th prize awarded*​
25 Prizes To Be Awarded!​
:chk*Sandbox Raffle Bomb*:chk​
Make a list of your friends or perhaps those who have impressed you on CS. Now purchase a raffle ticket(s) and then PM me with the raffle ticket number(s) and your friend(s) name. Just before the drawing your friends name will appear in the View Raffle Ticket Numbers page next to you as the person responsible for there ticket(s).

Everyone wins. You win because you have acknowledged a friend and your friend wins because he/she has the chance to win one of 24 great prizes.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Current count:

*931*

Were so close to the 1,000 ticket mark....time's running out let's finish with a bang!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Current count:
> 
> *931*
> 
> Were so close to the 1,000 ticket mark....time's running out let's finish with a bang!!


Correction, *936*


----------



## Sisyphys (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey I just realized I have the first ticket (1-4 actually). I've never been first at anything. Like George Costanza said as he and Jerry discussed virgins (and I paraphrase)...

"I don't want to be first. They always remember their first. I don't want to be remembered...too much pressure. I want to be forgotten."

Not sure why I posted this now.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

morning bump with 64 tickets to go.

This is your last chance folks.


----------



## TheRealJason (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, you talked me into 1 more!


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Another couple wont hurt! 939 now!


:tu


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

941 now.

Who else is going to step up for a good cause?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Only 35 to go!!* :chk :chk :chk :mn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*25 to go *

*Bombs away!!!!*


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> *25 to go *
> 
> *Bombs away!!!!*


Right Tony but the problem is you and Fred have purchased 30 of the 31 tickets sold today.

How about some new blood stepping up to the plate?

*5 measly bucks!!*

That's all it takes to purchase a ticket!! :tu


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Come on folks!!! Only 20 to go!!!


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

8 more to go, let's get this done:tu


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

WE DID IT!!!

OVER 1000 tickets sold!!!

Well done CS!!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

:bl *CONGRATULATIONS :bl
TROOP SUPPORTERS*

THANK YOU MEN​


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

:u:u

Way to go gang. Now I won't have to threaten you with those nude herf pics.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

illinoishoosier said:


> Way to go gang. Now I won't have to threaten you with those nude herf pics.


 u

 (no really we don't want to see them!)


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Now we just need to wait for the payment day. Thanks to all you patriots that supported us troops:tu It is for a good cause and it truly brightens up serviceman's/woman's day:tu I salute you all:u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Raffle Closed

Payment and other information


----------

